# New setup (Walstad), mopani wood covered in white stuff?



## Charry19 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have recently redone my 100l tank using the low tech planted technique (its taken ages because I read so much to make sure it wouldn't just fail ). I used John Innes no. 3 for the substrate, J. Bowers brand and the wood is mopani which has been soaked for four days to remove some of the tannins. Not sure what all of the plants are but there is Vallisnera at the back and some Camomba, Elodea, dwarf hair grass and a crypt behind the wood. Temperature is 26C.

Water has been clear from the start (I was slightly surprised!) and nitrites read 0, also I'm only using a very small filter for now to keep the water moving. However this morning (third morning of it running) the pale parts of the wood are covered in a weird white coat, the dark sections are unaffected. it looks like gel and just disintegrates when you touch it. I have fish in another tank waiting to go in but want to make sure this is not dangerous (I have Corys and Otos which will definitely have a go at eating it).

Any help would be appreciated as to what it is/ if it is safe etc, thank you in advance! 
I've attached photos (I think...) of the wood.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

New driftwood often develops a biofilm at first. It seems to be harmless and will go away by itself. Snails, otos, and bristlenose plecos may eat it.


----------



## firefiend (Aug 17, 2009)

Michael said:


> New driftwood often develops a biofilm at first. It seems to be harmless and will go away by itself. Snails, otos, and bristlenose plecos may eat it.


This is true. a good practice is too pre-soak your organic components before your final set up. Some even boil or bake depending on the source of the material.

The fuzzy stuff is unsightly but harmless. Grape vine is even worse! yuck.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

i set up my 10 gal a couple of months ago with mopani wood; it had been soaking for a couple of weeks, but still developed this nasty film. looked gross, and smelled bad, too. i replaced it with a rock. 
that was before i found this forum; i guess i could have left it in, it can be nice stuff once it clears up


----------



## Charry19 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, just an update- I added my pearl gourami a few days ago and haven't had to feed him yet, he absolutely loves the stuff and it is pretty much completely gone! 
Plants are growing really well and the water is now crystal clear so fingers crossed it is working


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Siamese Algae Eater and Mollies also will eat it up for you.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

hey charry19, thanks for the update. i'm setting up a 20 gal and will use the mopani wood; glad to know it isn't going to slime up the tank.


----------

